# headliner needs replacing for $1,000? first major EOS problem advice needed



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have one of the first EOS off the boat (2007). I have had the car for about 3.5 years now--65K. The retraction has started getting squirrely and sometimes the flaps won't retract and the top won't go down. It actually got stuck and woulnd't go up OR down about a week ago.







Dealership says headliner needs replacing (as elastic on connectors has stretched out). 2.5 hours labor plus parts close to $1000. Any other options out there?


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: headliner needs replacing for $1,000? first major EOS problem advice needed (muggo11)*

Wow...that really sucks! I can't believe the headliner costs that much...never even thought of it as a replaceable/service item. Any way to replace the elastic yourself...?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: headliner needs replacing for $1,000? first major EOS problem advice needed (ashbinder)*

Seems odd that the headliner would affect the operation of the roof, unless it is the fabric side flaps binding on the plastic flaps, which is a known, and correctable, problem.
Perhaps a second opinion from another service dept to be certain the problem has been correctly diagnosed?
Kevin


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

yes, it is the fabric side flaps issue. How do AI tell the dealership the fix?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (muggo11)*

Didn't someone report a while back about the fabric ripping away from the plastic frame on these side flaps? Maybe that's the issue. For $1000 I'd try glue!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (muggo11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muggo11* »_yes, it is the fabric side flaps issue. How do AI tell the dealership the fix? 

If the cables have stretched....
Download the .pdf file on *Convertible Top / Sunroof *located in the TECH TIPS sticky thread here on the Eos Forum. 
This file has 21 pages, on the 11th page it describes the problem and the fix.
Hope this helps, if this is the problem it shouldn't be more than an hour or so of shop time to correct would be my guess.
Kevin


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

I had this issue twice. First time, the tech tip above fixed it. Second time, the elastic was pulling from the plastic. My VW shop took it to an upholsterer, and they were able to reconnect it. The work was under warranty, so I don't know the cost, but they said it was a lot of work to get the fabric in and out.


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

Also- in the short term, if the plastic flaps get caught on the fabric, you can help them move manually to let the top perform its action. Not perfect, but it will get you out of the rain (or into the sun!)


----------

